
Ask HN: Is Rails more popular than Django? If so, why? - lpnotes
I&#x27;m learning Django now, but before that I was interested in Rails. I&#x27;ve noticed -- just from meetups, I guess -- that the Rails community seems a lot more diverse -- i.e. there are a lot more women and minorities learning and using it. Do you think this is because a large percentage of coding bootcamps and online tutorials like Codeschool and Treehouse focus on Rails? Or is Rails simply easier to pick up than Django? Or are there simply more&#x2F;better Rails tutorials out there?
======
runjake
Don't go down this road of "which should I learn?". Just stick with Django,
and maybe, when you are competent in Django, look at Rails. If you cut your
Django progress short and switch to learning Rails, you'll soon be looking at
Javascript frameworks. Or Scala. Or Go.

Just stick with Django, for now. Not because it's better or worse, but because
you're already on that path.

------
phantom_oracle
Rails is bigger than Django,

But Python is bigger than Ruby...

Django isn't the only web framework in the python world. Flask and the others
(both big monoliths like Django and miniatures similar to Flask) are abundant
in the python world.

Although there are also quite a few Ruby web frameworks, Rails is (by far) the
biggest and most adopted.

People will tell you learn what you find easy to use. I will tell you:

Learn Ruby and Rails if you want a startup job (this depends on where you want
to work and what your local market is using. So if you live in a country who
is still big on PHP, then learn that).

Learn the fundamentals of Ruby or Python (whichever makes you happiest and has
the most ease-of-use). A good programmer should be able to switch between
languages with minimal effort (and some commitment).

Learn Python if you want broader application of programming (like a data
science job or a job in tech finance).

I've avoided saying "learn X framework" because they're all somewhat similar
under the hood (most of the big frameworks follow the MVC pattern of
application design/structure).

------
thinkerer
Apart from that, a bulk of people are learning Ruby and hence rails most of
the time as the support and gems are pretty vast.

Also, Python is more defined in terms of how you structure the code, while
Ruby has more ways to express the same thing, and more tolerant of errors in
some sense. With that also comes the problem of harder to troubleshoot errors.

------
twunde
1) Rails is more popular than Django. Rails was the first MVC web framework,
and it has been embraced by the startup community for it's ease of prototyping
applications. Because of this and the high-profile successes of major
companies using Rails (such as Twitter) more people interested in learning to
code are guided towards Rails as the first framework to learn. 2)I also
suspect that the Rails community is more design-oriented than most other
communities and so have pulled some designers, and front-end devs into the
community

------
ibnukamy
IMHO, there are amazing tutorials for rails available. Both free and paid
tutorials. If you have the basic of ruby, you can pick up rails pretty easily.

